# Officer Down: Trooper David Brinkerhoff - [Margaretville , New York]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

04/25/2007
*N.Y. trooper fatally shot in gunfight*

*Officer Down: Trooper David Brinkerhoff* - [Margaretville , New York]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 29
*Additional Info:* Trooper Brinkerhoff had served with the New York State Police for 8 1/2 years. He is survived by his wife and seven month old daughter.
*Cause of Death:* Gunshot wound
*Incident Details:* Trooper Brinkerhoff and another trooper were searching a home when they encountered a suspect in a stolen vehicle. Trooper Brinkerhoff was shot and killed, and the other trooper was wounded in a gun battle with the suspect.
*Date of Incident:* April 25, 2007

*N.Y. trooper fatally shot in gunfight*
The Associated Press
MARGARETVILLE, N.Y. - A state trooper was shot to death and another was wounded in this Catskill Mountains town Wednesday as police chased a suspect in the shooting of a third trooper hours earlier, authorities said.
A spokeswoman for Gov. Eliot Spitzer said one of the troopers died shortly after the shooting.
Both had been flown by helicopter to a hospital, said Maureen Tuffey, a spokeswoman for the state police in Albany. She did not describe the extent of their injuries, and neither she nor Spitzer spokeswoman Christine Anderson identified them.
The hunt for the suspect started after Trooper Matthew Gombosi was shot in the torso during a traffic stop in the Margaretville area on Tuesday. Police said his body armor saved him from serious injury, but the suspect escaped.
A stolen minivan the suspect had been driving was found abandoned on a road in nearby Middletown, authorities said. They identified the suspect Tuesday as Travis D. Trim, 23, of North Lawrence.
The shooting Wednesday was the second death of a New York State Trooper during a manhunt since September.
Last summer, Ralph ''Bucky'' Phillips led police on a five-month manhunt throughout heavily wooded western New York after breaking out of a county jail. During his time on the run, he shot one trooper during a traffic stop and two others who were searching for him. One of those troopers later died.
Phillips was captured in September and is serving two life sentences.
After that manhunt, the largest in New York history, the union that represents state troopers sharply criticized the way state police officials managed the search.


----------

